# net-snmp fails on ipv6.c



## dave-570 (Mar 17, 2015)

The net-mgmt/net-snmp build fails when it tries to compile ipv6.c. I tried it 3 times even reinstalling the ports.

Nothing works. Is there a replacement file for this? I'm new to FreeBSD and all I wanted was to install HPLIP. I may go back to Linux? Thanks!


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 18, 2015)

You’ll increase your chances of getting help by posting the exact commands and their output. Also, the version of FreeBSD you are running and the update status of your ports tree.


----------



## dave-570 (Mar 28, 2015)

Juanitou said:


> You’ll increase your chances of getting help by posting the exact commands and their output. Also, the version of FreeBSD you are running and the update status of your ports tree.


Well cc(1) was compiling a dependency for hplip, I don't think there's room to post the whole compile process. It looks like a code problem in ipv6.c. I just thought there might be bug in this C code someone knew about. No matter, I'll work around it. Thanks for your reply! PS I was using FreeBSD 10. As I said before I reinstalled the ports and updated them 3 times, so I'm assuming they are fresh! Thanks


----------



## talsamon (Mar 29, 2015)

You can attach a whole file, with "Upload a File" - Button.
(By the way - print/hplip and net-mgmt/net-snmp compiles fine on 10.1).
If there's is nothing against, try switch off option ipv6 in net-mgmt/net-snmp.


----------

